# a 68 watt twisty in a can ?



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

I can't decide if I like it or not how about you ?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like cr*p! C'mon man!


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like cr*p! C'mon man
ok how about this,,

ok with a less myopic view to show the perspective


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

RICK BOYD said:


> Looks like cr*p! C'mon man
> ok how about this


That looks like a birth.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

RICK BOYD said:


> Looks like cr*p! C'mon man
> ok how about this


Now it just looks plain infected.:blink::laughing:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like a flying saucer!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I think the can looks ******** forget the bulb


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

If marketed properly... It could be the 'next big thing'.

Have you seen some of those new fixtures people are buying?


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice caulk job.:whistling2:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Rick.,

I am little lost what the heck you try to light the place with serious firepower ( light ) ?? if you need super high wattage verison then you should get bigger cans or go with PAR bulb ( they have CFL verison ) othewise selfballast MH PAR will work.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why is the trim caulked to the ceiling? I would change the trim if possible


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why is the trim caulked to the ceiling? I would change the trim if possible



I would think, the hole was cut too big, so they glued or stuck a medallion up there, then cut the new hole for the pot light.

D I Y special, an associate told them how to do it!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't think the part caulked to the ceiling is a fixture trim.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

sometimes you just gotta break out the sheet rock knife and start over.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I would think, the hole was cut too big, so they glued or stuck a medallion up there, then cut the new hole for the pot light.
> 
> D I Y special, an associate told them how to do it!


Well if that is the case then the whole things needs to be changed. Get a medallion if necessary but put the correct trim on the can. Halo makes fudge rings for those oops. Personally I would get the hole fixed or get one of the adapters and make it a surface mount.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i am surprised they got that adapter rated to hold a ceiling fan. I wouldn't trust a rough-in can to hold a ceiling fan.


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

RICK BOYD said:


> I can't decide if I like it or not how about you ?


 
hahahahahaha:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Time to find a different solution.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I think the big CFL would overheat the fixture and it'd be blinking off and on. Too much heat at the base.

Looks more like a security camera, the second picture, than a light. Outside of it being white. Maybe they'll paint the white surface area something classy. I occasionally see works of art painted onto walls.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I would think, the hole was cut too big, so they glued or stuck a medallion up there, then cut the new hole for the pot light.
> 
> D I Y special, an associate told them how to do it!





Give him an A for ingenuity!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> i am surprised they got that adapter rated to hold a ceiling fan. I wouldn't trust a rough-in can to hold a ceiling fan.


Certainly not a retro can but the bracket mounts to the screws on the side of the cans which hold the can to the frame. I think that would work just fine.


----------

